# Classified Questions



## Andar (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been checking the  TUG Beta classified by clicking on the link above then cliicking in the middle of the next page and then clicking on the appropriate heading.  It doesn't seem like it is used much.  Questions: 
Which classified do most people use?   
Is there a faster way to navigate to the Beta program?
When will it no longer be Beta status?
Is it better to just click on the classified link at he very top of the page?
It seems confusing to have two classifieds, will they be merged?
While I'm at it, when I log into Tug, the URL is tugbbs.  Sometimes I have seen a TUG2 or something like that.  What am I doing wrong?
Curious minds want to know.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2007)

> Which classified do most people use?


The main one here  http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3



> Is there a faster way to navigate to the Beta program?



not at the moment...only the link in the thread



> When will it no longer be Beta status?



When the last few bugs are worked out.



> Is it better to just click on the classified link at he very top of the page?



That takes you to the main live classified ads page.



> It seems confusing to have two classifieds, will they be merged?



No...one will go away when ready to be replaced by the new system and all links will point to the new area.



> While I'm at it, when I log into Tug, the URL is tugbbs. Sometimes I have seen a TUG2 or something like that. What am I doing wrong?



Nothing...TUG has a variety of domain names hosted on various servers.

tug2.net > main tug home
tugbbs.com > bulletin board home
timeshare-users-group.com > main tug home
tug2.com > ratings/reviews section

etc etc.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 31, 2007)

Andar said:


> Is there a faster way to navigate to the Beta program?


Set a favorite/bookmark to the page in your browser so you can go there directly.


----------



## Andar (Jan 31, 2007)

Many thanks to Ye Olde Admin staff for the hard work keeping this site up and running and for prompt reponses to my silly questions.


----------

